# 12 Volt Q Maxx Air Compressor - Costco $19.97



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Another markdown at my local Costco! This is a Q Maxx 12Volt air compressor with accesories and a carry bag marked down from $59.99 to
$19.97. This may be local to my Costco or it may be national.

I bought one and am impressed with the quality for the price.

Here is a link I found on the web that shows the exact model that is on sale at Costco......

Q Maxx - 12V Air Compressor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is a good deal!!

Only down side is the fact it can't be used via the cigarette lighter....only connects directly to the battery.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Gee, that's just like the one I bought at GI Joe's last year for $69.95.







Oh well.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

That is a great price - is this a discontinued item? I tried searching the net for this item and didn't find much? I also went to Costco's site and could not locate it.

I also like the fact that it dosen't plug into the lighter - I would prefer to use if from the battery.

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow, good deal. Lot cheaper than the $600 truck frame mounted compressor system im considering.... ill have to check our costco for one.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> Wow, good deal. Lot cheaper than the $600 truck frame mounted compressor system im considering.... ill have to check our costco for one.


If you find one, let me know...Thanks.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> That is a great price - is this a discontinued item? I tried searching the net for this item and didn't find much? I also went to Costco's site and could not locate it.
> 
> I also like the fact that it dosen't plug into the lighter - I would prefer to use if from the battery.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!


Rick,

Costco often lowers the price of an item if they are nearing the end of their inventory to move them out. You can always tell when the price has
been lowered for clearance because it will end in $.97... ie this was priced at $19.97. They were selling quickly when I picked mine up and they
only had a few left. After they lower the price like this on items they usually sell very quickly, so if you want one you better call your Costco to
inquire.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Fanatical1 said:


> That is a great price - is this a discontinued item? I tried searching the net for this item and didn't find much? I also went to Costco's site and could not locate it.
> 
> I also like the fact that it dosen't plug into the lighter - I would prefer to use if from the battery.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!


Rick,

Costco often lowers the price of an item if they are nearing the end of their inventory to move them out. You can always tell when the price has
been lowered for clearance because it will end in $.97... ie this was priced at $19.97. They were selling quickly when I picked mine up and they
only had a few left. After they lower the price like this on items they usually sell very quickly, so if you want one you better call your Costco to
inquire.
[/quote]

Thanks for that info!!!


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> Another markdown at my local Costco! This is a Q Maxx 12Volt air compressor with accesories and a carry bag marked down from $59.99 to
> $19.97. This may be local to my Costco or it may be national.
> 
> I bought one and am impressed with the quality for the price.
> ...


Wow, first the camera and now the air compressor. Where did you say this store was?

I looked at the Q Maxx about a year ago and decided to buy the other one they had, the Powerstation. As I recall it was about the same price. I liked the Powerstation because it's also a battery with jumper cables. While it can be hooked up to the trucks batteries it isn't necessary. I use it to keep the tires topped off. Takes a while but does the job. I've also used it to jump start the Saturn a few times till we replaced the battery. Don't know if it has enough juice to jump start the Diesel. I suspect it probably doesn't and hope I don't have to find out. When we're without hookups, I can power the computer via the cigarette style plug in or run one of the small 12V fans we keep in the trailer to keep the air moving. Don't know how long this is going to keep working and the last time I used it to inflate a trailer tire I had a hard time disconnecting the piece that fits over the valve. I sure wouldn't want to damage a valve getting it off and don't think that piece can be replaced.


----------

